# The Gathering of Photographers Meeting in Dallas



## Texas Photo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey all,

Pulitzer Prize winning photographer Skeeter Hagler, former Texas Highways Magazine Photo Editor Kevin Vandivier and award winning wildlife photographer Sean Fitzgerald will be critiquing photos at Thursday nights TGOP meeting in Dallas. It starts at 6:30 and usually goes until 9. The address is 2814 Canton Street, which is Seans photo studio. The cost is $5. If you're in Dallas or Ft Worth, Texas, you should come. Be sure to bring about 6  images on a thumbdrive if you want to tack part in the two minute shows.


----------

